# Mails duplicados (qmail + courier imap)

## gussug

Hola a todos,

Recientemente he instalado mi server, obviamente con Gentoo y estoy utilizando como servidor de correo Qmail (instalado con la guía de Stolz) sin vpopmail y con courier imap (siguiendo una guía de la wiki de gentoo en inglés).

No necesito mucho mas que esa configuración ya que es una red pequeña.

La verdad no tengo mucha experiencia con servidores, y esta es la primera vez que configuro un mail server.

El problema que tengo es que los mails se envían duplicados cuando envío desde un equipo de la red como desde afuera. Y cada mail tiene diferencias en el header.

Esto no ocurre si envío desde el mismo server. por ej. logueandome via ssh y usando mutt.

Este es un ejemplo de los headers de los mail duplicados:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Received: (qmail 2180 invoked from network); 17 Jul 2008 14:03:38 -0000

Received: from unknown (HELO ?164.73.13.7?) (164.73.13.7)

     by 0 with SMTP; 17 Jul 2008 14:03:38 -0000

Message-ID: <487F5137.2060008@eumus.edu.uy>

Date: Thu, 17 Jul 2008 11:03:35 -0300

From: Gustavo Sansone <gsansone@eumus.edu.uy>

User-Agent: Thunderbird 2.0.0.14 (X11/20080505)

MIME-Version: 1.0

To: gsansone@eumus.edu.uy

Subject: prueba

Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1; format=flowed

Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Received: (qmail 2189 invoked by uid 1000); 17 Jul 2008 14:03:38 -0000

X-IMAP-Sender: gsansone

Message-ID: <487F5137.2060008@eumus.edu.uy>

Date: Thu, 17 Jul 2008 11:03:35 -0300

From: Gustavo Sansone <gsansone@eumus.edu.uy>

User-Agent: Thunderbird 2.0.0.14 (X11/20080505)

MIME-Version: 1.0

To: gsansone@eumus.edu.uy

Subject: prueba

Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1; format=flowed

Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Desde ya agradezco cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar para solucionar el problema.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Que problema raro!  :Very Happy: 

Sin tener experiencia en qmail se me ocurre:

Los dos encabezados que posteas corresponden a un único mensaje enviado 487F5137.2060008 verdad?

Cual es el usuario que tiene uid 1000 en ese servidor? 

Pensando un poquito mas, seguramente el problema radique en qmail definitivamente si localmente recibís un solo correo electrónico pero conectandote desde afuera dos, hay que buscarlo por el lado del smtp server, no?

con mutt te estás conectando a loopback o usás el TLD? Resuelve el FQDN tu mail server?

A ver si Stolz o alguien mas sabe del asunto...

Salud!

----------

## gussug

Primero que nada gracias! por responder...

el mail es el mismo. lo que hice fue enviarme un mail con mi usuario "gsansone", y esos son los encabezados de los dos mails que recibo.

el uid 1000 corresponde a mi usuario.

lo que decís de la conexión que hago con mutt no lo tengo claro, cómo sé eso?

lo del FQDN, supongo que es la salida del hostname -f. en mi caso esta es "nombredelserver.eumus.edu.uy"

----------

## gringo

pasa normalmente o solo pasa en situaciones de carga alta / extrema ? te lo digo porque he visto algo como esto una vez hace tiempo, y era el spamassassin que flipaba cuando llegaba a un timeout ( debido a falta de recursos).

saluetes

----------

## gussug

el problema ocurre todo el tiempo, con todos los correos que se envían.

además son pocas cuentas, y funciona holgado de recursos.

gracias, y sigo buscando soluciones...

----------

## gussug

Buenas, sigo con el problema... y googleando por soluciones...

Ahora, despues de haber leido muchas guías que usan vpopmail+courier tengo una pregunta.

El problema puede deberse al hecho de no haber instalado Vpopmail? 

Esto lo evité, ya que en el servidor que administro, tengo pocos usuarios y en un sólo dominio.

y lo que necesito es sólo correo estándar y la posibilidad de usar IMAP.

La verdad es que estoy bastante perdido...

----------

## Stolz

vpopmail no tiene nada que ver. Vpopmail es para dar soporte a usuarios y/o dominios virtuales. Nunca he tenido un problema similar usando Qmail pero al buscarlo en Google veo que es algo muy común y parece que siempre es debido a alguna de estas dos causas:

-Servidor con mucha carga que hace que se produzcan time-outs y aunque el correo se recibe correctamente no da tiempo a leer la respuesta de OK del servidor (250 OK), por lo que se vuelve a intentar la entrega

-Algún filtro o antivirus que no funciona como toca

Si dices que el servidor está sobrado de recursos y no tienen ningún filtro o antivirus funcionando seguramente haya algún problema en la configuración. Yo lo repasaría bien todo desde le principio. Qmail lo forma muchos pequeños programas y dependiendo de a dónde vaya y de dónde venga un correo puede pasar fácilmente por 6 o 7 de ellos por lo que encontrar el culpable es una tarea bastante difícil. Para acotarlo un poco, ya que al usar el servidor en local (mutt) no ocurre el problema diría que debe de tratarse de algo relacionado con el SMTP. Para empezar repasa /var/qmail/control/conf-smtpd para ver si hay algo que no cuadra. Por si te orienta, es la configuración del mío:

```
TCPSERVER_OPTS="${TCPSERVER_OPTS} -R"

QMAIL_SMTP_PRE="${QMAIL_SMTP_PRE} rblsmtpd -r sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org"

QMAIL_SMTP_PRE="${QMAIL_SMTP_PRE} rblsmtpd -r list.dsbl.org"

QMAIL_SMTP_PRE="${QMAIL_SMTP_PRE} rblsmtpd -r bl.spamcop.net"

QMAIL_SMTP_PRE="${QMAIL_SMTP_PRE} rblsmtpd -r cbl.abuseat.org"

QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD="/usr/bin/checkpassword-pam -s system-auth"

[[ -n "${QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD}" ]] && {

        [[ -z "${QMAIL_SMTP_POST}" ]] && QMAIL_SMTP_POST=/bin/true

        QMAIL_SMTP_POST="${QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD} ${QMAIL_SMTP_POST}"

}

```

----------

## gussug

Buenas...

La posibilidad de un exceso de carga creo que la puedo descartar, ya que el servidor hasta el momento sólo hostea una web muy pequeña, y el correo para aprox. 50 usuarios. además el problema ocurre todo el tiempo y con todos los mail.

y en cuanto a hadware es un Opteron Dual-core con 2gb de ram   :Smile: 

En cuanto a la configuración, la verdad no tengo demasiado claro como funciona todo el sistema de qmail... además es la primera vez que lo configuro...

así que agradezco me digan que otro archivo revisar...

acá posteo mi archivo conf-smtp:

```
TCPSERVER_OPTS="${TCPSERVER_OPTS} -R"

QMAIL_SMTP_PRE="${QMAIL_SMTP_PRE} rblsmtpd -r zen.spamhaus.org"

QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD="/usr/bin/checkpassword-pam -s system-auth"

[[ -n "${QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD}" ]] && {

        [[ -z "${QMAIL_SMTP_POST}" ]] && QMAIL_SMTP_POST=/bin/true

        QMAIL_SMTP_POST="${QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD} ${QMAIL_SMTP_POST}"

}

```

----------

## gussug

Estuve investigando acerca de cómo interpretar los logs (es que estoy empezando con esto de ser sysadmin...  :Embarassed:  ) y encontré lo siguiente en el log del qmail-send:

```
@400000004888c1061765306c new msg 2818387

@400000004888c1061765e41c info msg 2818387: bytes 514 from <gsansone@eumus.edu.uy> qp 7516 uid 201

@400000004888c10617bef0fc starting delivery 310: msg 2818387 to local gsansone@eumus.edu.uy

@400000004888c10617bf1424 status: local 1/10 remote 20/20

@400000004888c1061851f1cc delivery 310: success: did_1+0+0/

@400000004888c1061853a364 status: local 0/10 remote 20/20

@400000004888c10618546a9c end msg 2818387

@400000004888c1061f4f30ac new msg 2818387

@400000004888c1061f4fe844 info msg 2818387: bytes 435 from <gsansone@eumus.edu.uy> qp 7534 uid 1000

@400000004888c10621d3cc34 starting delivery 311: msg 2818387 to local gsansone@eumus.edu.uy

@400000004888c10621d40e9c status: local 1/10 remote 20/20

@400000004888c10622837cc4 delivery 311: success: did_1+0+0/

@400000004888c1062284c0fc status: local 0/10 remote 20/20

@400000004888c10622860534 end msg 2818387 
```

se envía 2 veces, con uid 201 y con uid 1000...

y revisando el passwd (no estoy seguro si es lo correcto...) veo que:

```
qmaild:x:201:200:added by portage for netqmail:/var/qmail:/sbin/nologin

gsansone:x:1000:100::/home/gsansone:/bin/bash
```

alguna idea?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Como no tengo ni idea de qmail, si te sirve como idea, vas a tener MUCHA mejor suerte preguntando lo mismo en la sección Networking and Security del foro (en inglés) donde la respuesta será inmediata seguramente y hay gente que sabe muchísimo del tema.

Salud!

----------

## gussug

si, voy a probar suerte ahí...

gracias a todos!

----------

